# Moving to Canada with a family :)



## 6ainleys (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi everyone
Im sure your all fed up of people asking these questions but ive heard some conflicting information during my research into moving to canada, basically my situation is this, Myself, my Husband and our 4 children (aged 2-10) are wanting to start a new life in Canada, we're looking at Ontario, i do have an uncle who's been living in canada for 35 years who has answered a few questions but im still quite confused! 
1. I'm training to be a social worker and my husband is a bus driver who is at uni training to be an accountant, is there any call for these types of job in canada?
2. How much money would be have to have behind us?
3. What are the schools like in general & what is the standard of education?

Any help or advice anybody could offer would be greatly appreciated, we're looking at moving in 2012 as we would need most of next year to save up so we have some cash behind us. We're booking a holiday around October 2011 so we can view houses/ job hunt etc but any words of wisdom on the whole moving issue would be great as theres so much to consider! We have considered it in great depth and feel canada is the place for us, nobody we've spoken to have had a bad word so say about the country, we just want to have ALL the facts good & bad!  
Thanks Guys


----------

